

Why I Chose Ember Over Angular - tomdale
http://enlightenedpixel.com/why-i-chose-ember-over-angular

======
christiangenco
This article lists similar reasons I've heard around the net to choose Ember
over Angular. I'm on board.

I'd love to see some Ember vs. Angular vs. Backbone stats on YC startups. I do
a quick cmd+F on every "Who's hiring" post to get a rough estimate, and it
seems Angular > Ember > Backbone in requested technology familiarity.

